
LLVM-based JIT compiler for C++ - adgasf
http://www.loopperfect.com/blog/jyt-0.2-enters-public-beta/
======
BenoitP
In the divide between AOT and JIT, and not being able to have them both, is
the deoptimize question. You come back from JITted code to a specific call
site; which is easily available to you if you're in an interpreter, but might
have been compiled away if you're in an AOT. Plus all tricky aspects of
safety, synchronization, performance associated with this.

From their front page, the following makes me think that they don't do AOT at
all:

> Explore

> Jyt enables explorative C++ programming using a REPL.

> Patch

> Hot-swap functionality at run-time. Deploy fixes with zero down-time.

~~~
BenoitP
Alright, reading further takes us to Cling [1], which is an interactive C++
interpreter

[1] [https://root.cern.ch/cling](https://root.cern.ch/cling)

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11702322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11702322)

